# String in Integer umwandeln?



## MotoxX (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich weiß, dass man in einigen Programiersprachen (z.B. Turbo Pascal) einen String in einen Integer umwandeln kann. Geht das in VB auch?

Vielen Dank
MotoxX


----------



## DrSoong (15. Dezember 2004)

Dazu gibts die Konvertierungsfunktionen, in deinem Fall:

```
Zahl = CInt(String)
```
Schau dir zu dem Befehl die VB-Hilfe an, da findest du die weiteren Funktionen.


Der Doc!


----------



## MotoxX (15. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank

MotoxX


----------

